# La connexion saute au bout de 5 mn



## jurose06 (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème depuis environ 1 semaine. La connexion de mon ATV2 saute au bout de 5 mn environ lors du visionnage d'un film téléchargé sur itunes.
Quand je dis "saute", celà signifie que je dois fermer itunes sur mon imac, puis relancer itunes ; et du coup, mon appletv2 est à nouveau connectée à itunes... pendant 5 mn environ.
Quand j'ai fais cette manip 5 ou 6 fois, je peux enfin terminer tranquillement mon film !

Ma config est la suivante :
- imac de 2010 avec toutes les dernières mises à jour installées
- time machine de 2010
- apple tv avec dernière mise à jour installée

Avez-vous une idée de mon problème ?
Je précise qu'il y a 10 jours encore, tout se passait bien ; je n'avais jamais eu de déconnexion de ce type.

Merci pour votre aide

Hervé


----------



## JiM25 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir le même problème. J'ai réinitialisé mon Apple TV . Résultat...le décrochement se produit maintenant après 30mm environ... J'ai gagné 25mn...!
Je reviens sur iTunes, désactive le partage de connexion et le réactive dans la foulée. Il retrouve la fonction, mais c'est plutôt pénible. Je pense qu'il doit s'agir d'un bug du système et souhaite vivement que les développeurs de ce produit se penchent sur la question...
Je suis preneur de toute information complémentaire sur ce sujet.
JiM


----------



## iohad (27 Mars 2012)

Idem pour moi.. Je suis presque sûr qu'il s'agit de la dernière mise à jour d'Itunes.

Je passe mes films sur l'Ipad vers le nouvel Apple TV et cela fonctionne.

Suis aussi preneur d'une solution 

Merci


----------



## jurose06 (28 Mars 2012)

j'ai peut-être trouvé la solution :

je me suis rendu compte que depuis la dernière mise à jour du logiciel de l'apple tv, dans les paramètres généraux, le fuseau horaire était "cupertino".
Je l'ai mis sur "automatique", et depuis çà marche !
je croise les doigts....
cordialement


----------

